# 40 days of death (Action)



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

The sun was just beginning to peak over the horizon as it's rays began to light up the city. All around the once active center of activity and now it's just a walking ground for the undead. all over you could hear the sounds of resistance. The sounds of survivors trying to make it. There are also the sounds of the dead walking again and those that have turned insane.

Steven was tapping away at his computer. It almost seemed like a normal day again but he just needed to glimpse out of the window to see it wasn't or under his desk to see the bloody bat which had taken the life of his son and a work college that had turned. Steven got out of his chair and walked over to the radio. A single revolver laid on top but it had no ammo and he had no idea where to get more but he should wait for others.

He began to turn a single knob and tuned into the local radio station. On it instead of the normal DJ there was a single voice. His voice. He listened at the message and made sure he included all the details that where required to help those that needed help to come to him. His stomach growled and he went other to the cafeteria that had once fed him and all his friends. The food there was enough to last a single man a week but the more people they got the more food was required. He opened the fridge and grabbed a piece of ham and ate it.

Afterwards he opened up a door that revealed the generator. This was what powered all the electricity in the building. There was enough fuel to last a couple of nights but he was going to need more. He returned to his computer as the radio repeated his message. He sat down at his computer and brought up the gate camera. Anyone normal would be in front of the camera and he would press a button on the computer and open the gate.

The radio repeated again and Steven listened to his own voice. His message said: _Dear all survivors My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Right your first job is to get from where you are to the safe building and meet up with your fellow survivors feel free to kill some zombies along the way


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian Jorn was holed up at his home, with his police baton and chef knife. Flicking through TV channels, nothing was on. 'Of course, nothing is one it's a Zombie Apocalypse!' He thought to himself. He walked over to the radio and started trying to find a signal, when he came across a message! "Dear All, My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck" The radio had said. Dorian thought to himself and remembered he know's that place, he's gone past there numerous times on patrol! 

Dorian looked outside his window, not many infected are walking around, but his police car is parked just outside. 'Too bad it's not full of guns and ammunition, if I had known an Apocalypse was going to start I would have stocked up from the police station.' Dorian thought to himself. He turned picked up two normal bag's, he headed upstairs and filled on with all the essentials, toothbrush and toothpaste and clothes! When he was done he went downstairs and picked up the second bag, went to his fridge and fill the bag with bread, butter, fillings for sandwiches and a few other bits and pieces. With that he picked up both bags, his police baton hung from his police belt and chef knife tucked neatly in where he could get it easily, but without cutting himself, he picked up the car keys. 

Slowly he opened his front door, and shut it quietly, as he walked up to his car he clicked the button. *Chirp* *Chirp* the car noise was enough to alert the nearby infecteds, they turned, some shambled and some ran. Dorian ran to the car boot opened it and slung the bags in. Slammed the car boot down and gets into the driver's seat. He didn't bother putting a seatbelt on, his hands shaking he tried a couple of times before finally getting his key in the ignition. He drove fast, running over any infected's that were in the way. They were all his neighbours and friends. 

He was driving for half an hour before the Opus Transporting Company building came into view. He drove around the building a couple of times to lose the infecteds, before pulling up at the gate slowly and quietly! He got out of the car, but left the door open. He walked up to the camera and whispered "Hey let me in please? I've not been bitten." He showed the camera he hadn't been bitten, someone was obviously looking, because the gates crept open. Dorian sighed in relief, got back in his car and drove in slowly and quietly again. Once he was past the gates closed shut. Dorian was safe!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Will staggered out of the corner shop, scraping up several lighters as he went. He stood still for a moment, catching his breath. He thought he heard a voice. He pricked up his ears, straining to hear the origin of the sound. The answer was in a sparking, damaged radio.
_"-name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all-"_ 
The radio cut off, reaching the end of it's life, but Will needed to hear no more, he scrambled down the street, a mad grin appearing on his face. Safe haven! Thank God! He turned round a corner and his face fell. He saw a mob of zombies, these ones looked fairly newly infected, compared to the thing that had jumped through his window. There were at least five of them, too many for Will to fight. They were all crowded around something, Will couldn't see what. Then something flew into the air from the zombie crowd, an string of intestines. Will backed away, hoping that the meal would be sufficient to keep the monsters busy.
He realized that they were between him and the destination, so he took a back route through a building. The door was open, but not moving. Good. That meant that nothing had passed through in a while.

Will drew Sting, feeling a little silly carrying a sword, but it was a decent weapon. He climbed the stairs, hoping for a good view of the opus transporting company. He opened a bedroom door to see something that filled him with excitement. Lying, on the floor, was a double-barreled shotgun. He ran towards it, sheathing Sting and picking the weapon up. Then he heard a growling behind him. In the corner of the room, was a huge, bloated mass of flesh, two pupilless eyes rolled towards him, the creature's cracked mouth exuded a black, foul smelling liquid. It rolled towards him, dragging itself forwards on it's belly, slowly reaching forwards towards him.

Will pulled the shotgun's trigger and was greeted with a terrifying 'click'. He stumbled backwards onto the bed, opening the shotgun. It was empty. Will suddenly began to notice something wrong about the room. Bones and bodyparts lay everywhere. Enough to cover at least five individual people. It was a trap, some freakish play of chance had allowed this zombie freak to find bait that would draw the interests of any survivor. 

The thing slithered onto the bed, groaning and gurgling, one of it's bloated, blistered hands outstretched. 

Will swung the shotgun at the zombie's hand, he was rewarded by a sickening crunch and the had snapped sideways, pointing at a ninety degree angle from the wrist, bone protruding from the stump. The zombie didn't even slow. Will was now backed against a window, the zombie was approaching fast. Will raised the gun to whack the thing on the head and heard breaking glass. He turned and realized that the house opposite had an open window, the jump wasn't very far, maybe a meter and a half. He threw the shotgun into the opposite house, thinking vaguely that he may need it later and clambered out of the window. 

On the ledge, he had a sudden burst of fear, the drop seemed suddenly so much further. _Snap out of it!_ he thought and turned to see the bloated zombie just a foot away from the window. Will closed his eyes, and jumped.

Wind was whistling in his ears, his life flashed before his eyes, then a blow to his stomach winded him. He snapped his eyes open just in time to grab the window ledge that he had hit just a second before. He scrambled inside, finding the room mercifully free of infected.

He picked up his shotgun, by the barrel, like club and went to another room, where a window overlooked the five infected still eating the corpse. Irritation filled Will, which gave way to rage. He looked around and found the thing he was looking for. 

One of the zombies looked up from it's feast as a shadow loomed over it. The shadowed shape of a large end table rushed towards it.

Splat!

With feeling satisfaction Will looked down at the three zombies that had been crushed by the end table. The other two had run off in confusion, so Will could easily walk down the street. He hurried down the road, Sting sheathed, swiss army knife in one pocket, lighters in the other, the shotgun was hanging loosely in his hand. He broke into a run, the thought of his salvation spurring him on.

He rushed down the street until he came upon another stroke of luck. A small car. He went to the window to see a man slumped against the steering wheel. on hand was clamped on the key which was in the ignition! Will, remembering the trap he had been in just a few moments ago, violently smashed the butt of his shotgun through the window, spraying the inside with glass, into side of the man's head. The man fell sideways and lay still against the opposite window. He was definitely dead.

Will clambered inside, opening the opposite door and pushing the dead man out. Then, worried and hopeful in equal measure, he looked into the back seat. There was nothing there. _Good, no zombies_ he thought, though slightly disappointed that there were no weapons or supplies.

Will turned the key and the car hummed into life. The sound would attract zombies, Will knew. He tried to remember which pedal was forwards. He had only driven once before, with his father's help. Will pressed the pedal. The car rocketed backwards, before Will hit the other pedal, letting it move forwards. He moved jerkily, slowly then fast, turning corners with great difficulty. He was at the end of the road, he saw the opus transporting company building. He put all power into the accelerator, the car responded by making a sputtering noise and the little arrow moved mockingly to 'E'. Will cursed, grabbed his shotgun and knocked open the door.

As he climbed from the car's confines he heard the now familiar growling of zombies from behind him. He sprinted forwards, hurtling away from the crowd of zombies behind him, there had to be at least seven or eight! He reached the doors and yelled into the intercom.
"Let me in! Please! Look, no bites!" He cried, doing a little sort of twirl to prove his point.
The doors began to open agonizingly slowly and will slipped in as soon as he could fit. Just as the gates closed the zombies reached them, they pounded on the rails and screamed indignantly. Will stumbled backwards just to see a police car moving forwards a bit further inside. He followed it's creeping journey towards the car park, relief sweeping through him. Safe at last!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Drake threw another jar of 'o-so-scrumptious marmalade' over his shoulder, by god he hated marmalade.

This bloke's house was full of it, looked like he'd been trying to stockpile it or something. Or at least, he _thought_ it was a bloke, the body slumped infront of the TV didn't really have much of a face anymore.

"I break in here only to find a fuckton of marmalade"

He let down his hood and pulled off his gas mask, he had thought it would help him, but he had found out it was a useless as this bank of marmalade. He kept it though, it gave Drake a new perspective of the world and it looked totally badass.
but the only people to see him were ruddy zombies.

He grabbed hold of something at random from the nearby cupboard, he inspected the dull grey tin. Baked beins. yeah, that'll do. He placed it in his backpack with the other tins and bits of junk he had found. The sort of stuff you think: 'that might come in handy' but never do.

Drake slung the backpack over his shoulder, returned the gas mask to it's rightful place and pulled his hood up.

"all set"

As he moved towards the doorway he stopped, there in the cornor of the living room was an old radio. It seemed to be making some noise, Drake moved closer to investigate.

_"Dear all survivors My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck"_

"well thank fuck, at least somebody knows what they're doing"

As Drake didn't really have any other options the safe house seemed like a pretty good idea, the transport building wasn't too far from here. He left the room and opened the front door, on the street were three blundering zombies. they turned on him, blistered mouths frothing some mutated liquid.

The closest one, came straight for him, arms clawing. Drake brought the axe down, it landed in the zombie's shoulder, it dropped to the floor with a tortured cry.

The second zombie shambled towards him, Drake swung the axe lower this time, embedding itself in the man/woman's ribs.

Drake tried to yank the axe free, it did not budge. The third zombie, an ugly fellow with half it's cheek missing moved towards Drake, ignoring it's buddy. With a final heave Drake pulled the axe free, it moved with such force that the smooth side hit zombie number three's thigh.

There was a horrifiying crack. it shrieked to the floor and Drake had another swing at zombie number two, he then moved onto finish zombie number three.

"Good job Drake, good job"

~~~~~~​
Drake carried on walking, by now he could see the transport building. Outside were at least seven zombies and he thought he could hear shouting.

Was there someone trying to get into the building? he couldn't tell.

but with seven zombies outside how was he going to get in? whatever was going on over there was keeping them distracted...hmmmm...Drake had an idea...

He charged right at them, barging through the little gang. The zombies were so suprised most did nothing but Drake carried on running.

"Hey! hey! open the frigging door!" he shouted "I haven't been bitten!"

The doorway began to creak open, as soon as the gap became big enough he charged through, he creaked close behind him.

"hello? anyone home?"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven Clark had let in the three other survivors and decided to speak to each other so he let them into the cafeteria so they could all meet and talk with each other. It had taken him three days to program in all the doors in the building to be operated from his master computer. His fingers flew over the keyboard and the corresponding locks opened up. All the doors will now lead to the cafeteria all those that don't will be locked. Steven smiled and carried on watching the camera at the gate. Whoever brought all those things was an idiot.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sitting on his couch, Damian was smoking a blunt and playing mega man 4 when he heard someone pounding on his security door. _"hold up"_ he yelled, taking a puff of the sweet chronic and pausing the game. BOOM BOOM BOOM... _" I said hold up you junky bitch"_ he yelled again, silently swearing under his breath. Getting up he walked into his kitchen and grabbed the baggies out from under the sink where he had taped them. Going to his front door, he opened the first door and was assaulted by the stench of decaying flesh. Squinting his eyes to look through the security door, he saw that this junky was the goddamn worst he had ever seen. _" whatever, money is money"_ he thought, opening the door. 

Before he could ask what the guy wanted, it grabbed him and started snapping its jaws at his neck. Shoving the thing back and yelling _" you fucked up now"_ he reached behind the door and grabbed the aluminum baseball bat he kept, and smashed the junky in the side of the head, the top splitting open and its brain splattering all over his porch. Leaning out, Damian saw several more of them shuffling up the block, so he slammed both doors and dead bolted them before turning and running into his bedroom. Reaching first under his bed, he grabbed the 40. cal he kept, before realizing he had lost the magazine to it drunk the week before, tucking it in his pants anyways, he looked around his room.

Grabbing two large duffle bags, he first started grabbing money. Realizing that it would be worthless, since these things obviously wanted to eat his ass, he put it all back in the safe, and instead ran into his kitchen and filled both of the bags full of canned food, bread, and other non perishables he had in his house. Damian loved food, so there was plenty left over he couldnt fit in the bags. Setting them by the door, he went into his room and grabbed his brass knuckles and switch blade, pocketing them both before gathering his bags and bat. Stepping outside as quietly as possible, he jumped in his car, a black mustang, and sped off before realizing he had no idea where to go. 

Driving down the freeway, Damian began switching through the radio stations, trying to figure out just what the hell was going on before he came across a message.
_"-vivors My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck_ Getting off the freeway, Damian began driving towards the big transport building, wondering how many people were holed up in there as he looked at his two duffle bags of food. 

Pulling up to the gate, he turned off the engine of his car, looking over at the gate. Taking his hat off he ran his hands through his hair, wondering if this was just a group trying to rob him. _"fuck it"_ he said, putting his hat on backwards and getting out of the car with his bat. He stepped up to the camera and set his bags down _" Hey whoever is in there, I'm not bit so can you please let me the fuck inside?"_ he yelled lifting his shirt and turning around to show he wasnt hurt. The gate slowly popped open, so he picked up his bags and stepped inside, closing it behind him.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Jack Tenner looked out his window on his 4th story apartment.

The apocalypse was apparently on. A zombie apocalypse. He always would have bet on super tsunamis then ice age. But you can't win any time really. Anyone he would bet against was probably a zombie anyway.

Jack realized, that a simple matter of survival wasn't really hard. He could live a long time on the things in this building. He knew at least one of his neighbors was a real eater. Probably has loads of food.

But just living wasn't really fun anymore. Normally Jack would just watch tv, or surf the web. But that didn't work anymore. At least not here.

Then he realised, the radio, it's better than nothing.

There was only one thing of note on. The other was some strange local punk who found a radio-wave he had some "radio-channel" on. It only played death metal with drums so fast the individual beats wasn't even there anymore.
The guy probably didn't even know what was going on outside.

The thing of note was interesting though.
"Dear all survivors My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opus transporting company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck"

It was on repeat, so Jack had a good way of getting the full message.

Opus, hm, that firm wasn't really the fastest. And often lost packages, but Jack knew that their main building was more like a fortress than a normal parking lot.

Well. Sounds more fun than dragging along here.

After a while, Jack had packed all the things he felt necessary in a big rucksack.

Gauntlets, check. Blade, check. Sturdy clothes, check. Stuff, check.

He cursed his bad luck, his car was out of gas, his armour was on repair, and he left his work keys at work.

Walking it is.... fun....

He wielded the blade in both hands, taking the halfswording stance, giving the large sword more of a spear quality than a sword.
Stair-house, filled with zombies.... great.

With fast careful chops he severed neck arteries and heads with quick aimed slashes with the tip of the blade.
Flesh barely even being resistance for the strong blade, it would retain its edge a long time, and unless he started hitting stupid stuff with the sword, it would basically never break.

He let the zombies crawl over their fallen fellows, making it even easier for Jack to pick off the stumbling and generally failing zombies.
Contrary to common belief, aiming at simple stuff like the neck was really easy. Especially when the opponent wasn't a trained swordsman with a shield.

After a while, every zombie in the stair-house was felled.
A tiring procedure, he went back and caught a breather. The outsides would not be as simple, there they would come from all directions.

Rest was over, it was a few kilometers to the Opus transportation facility. Jack carefully descended the precarious stairs. Slick with blood and gore and slumped bodies.
He began a light jog. He managed to keep somewhat silent, only a few of the closer ones acknowledged him.

Jack did not stop to fight. He made sure to outpace the ones following him, and dodging any from the sides. The ones from the front received a quick powerful slash over the neck, more often than not completely severing the head.

He kept this up for a while, but realized he needed a new break.
Fortunately, a bus had crashed into a car on the road. Both wrecked.
But he could climb on top, and so he did. The following zombies failed at climbing and mostly just stood beneath the bus and shambled.

Unfortunately, the entire scene had lured a few more of the bastards here.
But, Jack could probably jump into a nearby lawn with fences.
Jack threw his bag, and took a good running start and flung himself over the fence.

Barely avoided killing himself with his sword. Jack stood up and quickly glanced around.
Jack began the jog once more, switching street and working himself closer to the goal.

Then he saw it. Opus transporting.
It looked boring as usual.
Jack broke into a building over the street from his goal. Smashing a window with the pommel, and went up the the top third floor.

A problem emerged. The zombies obviously realized there were goodies inside the area, and had massed at the gates. Jack saw one poor fellow who accidentally mistook the crowd for people and got massacred.

It was easily 20 of them. Curse his bad luck.

Then a plan formed.

Jack picked up his phone and rang Opus Transporting. He had a few numbers he tried that he got from work programmed into the phone.

*Beeeeep......... Beeeeeep.........*
He wondered if it would work.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine peeked around the corner and looked down the dark alley way. She could see two infected fighting over an arm of a small child. She creped past them. She carried on walking. After being chased away from the gang hide out, she was alone. She wondered about the others. If they where alive. Catherine shook her head. She needed to focus. She remembered before she ran away from home 8 years ago, about her brother talking about these thing, trying to scare her. 
She came to a shop with a smashed window. A raido spitting static and few TVs where left. _'I guess even zombies need their soaps'_. She smiled at the thought and was about to move on, but the radio made out few words that gave her attention."Dear All, My name is Steven Clark an-. She walked back, jumping over the smashed glass and listened closely. am offering a save haven for you all. If you w-". Static kept interrupting the broadcast. Catherine punched the radio. That seemed to do the trick. -enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you good luck". Catherine smiled. However she didn't hear all of it. She waited for it to come back on. 
"Dear All, My name is Steven Clark and I am hold up at opu-. A gut reaching groan came from behind Cath. She quickly moved sharply to her left as an infected smash into the radio cutting off the signal, ending the broadcast. The zombie pulled itself from the smashed radio, Cath taking this chance, quickly drawed her fantasy knife and sliced the monsters throat all the way through the rotten flesh and bone. The head slid of the creatures shoulders, spraying dark blood everywhere soaking Catherine's hoodie. The body dropped to it knees. More groans came from outside. More zombies started to walk over. Luckily they weren't the fast ones. Catherine grabbed one of the hand held radios that seemed not to be working. She Jumped out of the window, but Cath's hoodie snagged on the broken glass. Cath pulled at her hoodie, as the walkers got closer.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

As Dorian, picked up his bags from his cars boot, he saw some others coming in. He smiled, 'Atleast I'm not the only survivor with Steven.' Dorian muttered to himself. He got to the cafeteria, he just followed the only unlocked doors. He put his bag's down. He waited. It felt like a couple of hours, but it was only 5 minutes. Then Dorian realised 'I can't be standing around doing nothing, my job is to help those in need! I need to find more survivors.' Dorian said. He walked up to the camera in the cafeteria and said 'Open the gates please when I get to them, I'm a police officer, I need to protect others!!' Steven obviously say and moved the camera in acknowledgement. Dorian strode out weapons ready, and the police cars keys in one hand. He got to his car, got in and ignited the ignition. He slowly drove up to the gate they started to open. There was a lot of infected, but they aren't human anymore, so he just drove through them... At speed. Killing half of whats there, the other half on the floor staggering, some trying to walk with broken legs.

Dorian was driving around for about fifteen minutes, before he stopped a group of infected surround someone stuck by a hoodie, Dorian had to help. He hit the accelerator, taking out the infected's close to the person. He pulled up gas still on, lowered the window, and said... 'Get in!'

[OOC: @BAMitzEvil It's your choice to get in. If you do just say when you got in, I drove us to Opus Transporting Company, but come up with a problem on the way if you want! I'll go along with it!
@Tyranno Hope the bit about the camera movement is alright.]


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven had just let out the police officer and thought if he died out there he would be responsible for his death. He hoped to himself that he wouldn't die out there when he saw the phone ringing down the hall who the hell would be phoning the company unless other cities had not been hit by the infection and where calling for goods to be transported. Steven picked up his phone and pressed a button on it making the call to be transferred to his phone. His phone started beeping hopefully and he picked it up "hello Steven Clark here how can I help you?" If it was another city he would ask for help if it was a survivor he would ask what was wrong and tell him what to do.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

@Spiltpaw the Deceiver~

*Catherine pulled at her hoodie. She pulled sharply, making the blood stained hoodie rip all down the sides. Catherine Sprinted into the man's car, slammed the door. She turned to the man. "Present miss, now can we get the fuck out of here?". Infected sprinted out snarling. Cath looked at the zombies and looked back at the man. "Now please! Drive man, Drive!"

The man slammed on the gas sending Cath back in her seat, smashing in to the infected with the car as he went.
"WHOOOOOOO!" Cheered Catherine. She opened the door on an up coming walker, sending it flying, soaking the door in dark blood. "Later fuckers!!" Catherine called out. Cath shut the door grinning. 

After awhile they came to a large iron gate. The sign on top of it said 'Opus Transporting Co'. The man she was with spoke into a camera. The man asked her to show she wasn't bit. Catherine did as she was told. The gates opened and they drove in. The iron gates closing behind them.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Click* Someone answered! 

"hello Steven Clark here how can I help you?"

-"Hi Steven, this is Jack Tenner from Ugnacorp facilities. I wonder... wait are you steven from marketing? No? Who cares, do you see the brick apartment building from accross the street, on the roof there's a guy with a huge sword."

Jack held his sword up with one hand, showing himself fully to the Opus facility.

-"I heard you on the radio and decided to join your little party.... problem is i got a little problem at the gate."

Jack looked at the gate and saw a cop car speeding out the open doors, crushing most of the infected and then speeding off.

-"..... you know Steven, the problem seems to have fixed itself. I'll soon say hi to your little camera. Cya!"

Jack then hung up. Sped over to the gates and carefully took care of any beasties trying to get him.
Jack slowly spun for the camera, and was let in. While walking over the courtyard the cop car returned.

Jack decided to look misplaced and wait for someone to follow to whereever he was going.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven had let in a lot of survivors and spoke other the intercom which he had moved from the managers office to his desk "Dear all please proceed to the cafeteria and get something to eat we have meat, fruit, bread and much else so take what you want I will meet up with you in a while.For all those lost just follow the unlocked doors thanks." He finished transmitting and watched a small spider crawl across his desk. Oh how I wish I could be a spider. Then I wouldn't have to worry about this. The spider crawled away and Steven carried on watching the computer screen he had a job to do.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine's stomach growled. _'I guess with all the shit going on, I forgot breakfast...'_. Catherine remembered how Kairi used too nag at her when she skipped out of breakfast. She smiled at the memory.

As she made her way to the cafeteria, she began thinking about her friend. Her stomach knotted at the thought of Kairi being trapped, while zombies advanced. Catherine clenched her fists, just the thought had her shaking. She began to go deeper in her thoughts. What about the gang? She was the leader, yet she aloud herself to be chased away from her team, her family. She was alone again, like the 4 years after she ran away from home, before she saved Kairi. Alone once more.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub Wilkinson was driving, trying to get out of the city. He’d realised ten minutes before that he’d left all his music back at the house after tidying his car out the morning of the attack ... _‘The attack,’_ he thought, tears starting to well threateningly, _‘Dear Lord, what has this brought us to?’_ Angry at himself for dwelling on the past, he started fiddling with the radio station, not expecting anything but white noise and static. 

There was a burst of speech - _’...even Clark and...’_ - before he’d skipped past the frequency. “Woah, woah, woah!” he said, shocked at the voice, before trying to find the station again. He caught the entire message this time - _’Dear all survivors. My name is Steven Clark and I am holed up at Opus Transporting Company building and I am offering a save haven for you all. If you wish to enter stand at the gate camera and show any wounds to it and if you are not bitten I shall open the gate for you. Good luck’_, listening with a barely contained joy that others were still out there - he hadn’t seen another live person for hours. 

“Where the hell is the Opus Transporting Company building?” Jacub moaned to himself, wracking is brains. He’d seen the logo before - was visualising it in his mind - but couldn’t place it. “Dammit, dammit, dammit!” Getting wound up, he slammed his hand onto the dash board, rattling the plastic. Having lost concentration, he wasn’t looking at the road when he hit the walker, spilling it over the top of his car like a sack of potatoes. “Balls,” he muttered. There was a dent in his vehicle, and was he could have sworn there was a crack in his screen. Again distracted by this, he’d allowed the vehicle to slow down, and was shocked out of his reverie by a deep _thud, thud_ on his front passenger-side door. Swearing vehemently again, he grabbed the cricket bat from the seat next to him and rolled the window, which was already showing stress lines, down and with a sharp stabbing motion hit the walker in the face, snapping it’s head back. Rolling the window back up, he rummaged in his glove compartment. _‘Please, God, tell me it’s in there,’_ he thought, and, seconds later, with a triumphant “Hyah!” he pulled put a sat-nav. Searching ‘Opus Transporting Company’ he managed to find an address and made his way quickly in the right direction.

When he got to the right place, there was only a single walker close to the gates, so with a confident stride that belied his inner turmoil, Jacub took his messenger bag of personal items, his knife from the dash (within easy reach when driving) and his cricket bat from the car, slid the knife into his hoodie pocket and hefted the gore-coated bat into a more comfortable two-handed grip. With a huge, wide swing he managed to cave in the creatures skull, before smashing the bones in it’s legs and arms to stop it following him in case it wasn’t quite dead. Breathing heavily, he made his way to the gates and presented himself. “Let me in!” he bawled, slamming his palms against the gate, rattling them and glancing around surreptitiously. “I’m not bitten! I’m - I’m clean!” The hollering continued as he pulled off his hoodie, presenting his arms and stomach to the camera, until the gates opened and he slipped inside, suspiciously watching beyond the gates until he’d closed it securely and made his way inside the building.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"Dear all please proceed to the cafeteria and get something to eat we have meat, fruit, bread and much else so take what you want I will meet up with you in a while.For all those lost just follow the unlocked doors thanks."

Drake had glanced a few other survivors wandering around the place, but he still had no idea who they were. Actually, he had no idea who this Steven Clark was.

It walked into the canteen, it was lined with all sorts of food and drink, enough to feed a large group of survivors from a zombie outbreak. However, the canteen held only one person.

A girl sat at one of the empty tables, she was about a young adult with blond hair tied up in a pony tail, she also wore a black hoodie, similar to Drake's and jeans.

He walked in, grabbed some bread and sat on one of the tables not too far from the girl, he then removed his gas mask.

"Survived those Zombies did ya?" he asked aloud

The girl appeared to be stuck within here own thoughts.

"Ok then, you wanna be like that, its cool" he said, in a casual way.

Drake rested his bloody axe against the table and started on the bread.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian was busy making himself a sandwich, from the stuff he had at home. 'Ah a good ol' sandwich.' He thought to himself, he turned his head noticing the girl he saved was sitting there alone. 'She must be hungry' He thought to himself. With that he made two ham sandwiches. One for him and one for her. He walked over and sat opposite her, handing her the other sandwich when he heard another man's voice. "Survived those Zombies did ya?" Dorian turned and glared at him. "Really? Gonna start with jokes? How about you atleast get to know us all, before you start joking about th... THIS!!!" He said. 

Dorian turned back to the girl and said "Hi I'm Dorian, you are?" Getting no answer, he frowned at her. "Are you ok? If your worried about family or friends tell me. If it is, we can eat and then I can drive you to where you want? I need to refuel anyway. Heh it's not like we need to pay anymore. Beside's it's my job to help people... Not like that means squat anyway!" With that Dorian started munching on his sandwich.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Wondering through the doors that led to the cafeteria, hand clenched on the grip of his bat so hard his knuckles were white, he was jittery, flinching at shadows. _'Calm the frak down, man,'_ he berated himself angrily as he finally entered the canteen. 
The smell of food had him salivating and his stomach turning knots at the same time - he realised he hadn't eaten properly in over 48 hours and promptly walked over to the food, grabbing a plate and piling it with bread rolls and all the fillings. 
He felt bizarre walking around the room, food in one hand, cricket bat with dried-on and fresh gore in the other. 

For the first time noticing there others, he decided to sit as far from them as he could - who knew what kind of people they were, after all - and observed the miniature confrontation. Silently agreeing with Dorian, he was glad to see he wouldn't be the only person trying to ensure that people got on. He then drew a book from his bag - the old, battered copy of The Lord of the Rings trilogy he had been given by his father. Laying it out on the table, he held the page open with the weight of his knife whilst he pulled out his stash and rolled a ***. Sighing deeply, he thought, _'I really should stop ... Gonna be more and more difficult to get this stuff.'_
When he'd finished he placed the cigarette behind his ear, saving it until he found a place to light it, and started reading properly, flicking the flip-knife 'open' and 'closed'. Occasionally glancing around the room, he started to gather an idea of numbers and how the others interacted whilst keeping a barrier between them and himself.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Walking around the transport building, Damian heard a voice come over the intercom.


_"Dear all please proceed to the cafeteria and get something to eat we have meat, fruit, bread and much else so take what you want I will meet up with you in a while.For all those lost just follow the unlocked doors thanks."_

Looking around he began trying doors, finally finding an unlocked one, he followed those that werent locked to the cafeteria, walking in just as one person was telling another one to quit joking. Taking his bags and putting them up on the counter, he yanked out a 40oz of Old English malt liqour, cracked it and sat on a table, resting his feet on the bench. Drinking his 40, he watched as the guy began trying to reassure the young girl that was in there with them. 

_" Sup bitches" _ he said raising his 40 in a toast to them before chugging half of it.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine looked up and blinked. A man, the same man that saved her was sitting across of her.
"Oh, I'm sorry I was just thinking about..." Catherine retraced her thoughts about the gang and Kairi. She looked back down and shook her head. "I'm sorry..." Cath looked back up smiling. "Thank you by the way. If you didn't come by when you did I would have been a goner" Cath laughed nervously. She looked down at the food. "Oh Thank you... Again" Catherine gave a kind smile, picked up the sandwich, and started to eat. Catherine smiled again. "Sorry I haven't introduced myself, I'm Catherine, pleased to meet yer"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander ducked quickly before bringing his fist round in an arc. The fist connected with a sickening noise and blood and bone flew everywhere. The zombie staggered back and Alexander pressed his advantage by punching the infected square in the face.one last left hook finished the zombie and it fell to the ground. Alexander spat on the ground and grew angry.
"For fucks sake. I leave for 20 years and the world gets fucked by zombies. Well screw this shit, i'm out of here."
In his frustration Alexander lashed out at a nearby loudspeaker. The speaker burst into life and static filled the air. But the static was broken up by small sections of a message.
"safe haven....Opus Trading Station.....camera..not injured...let in"
Alexander smiled and turned towards the mentioned place. He was soon at the gates and waving at the camera.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven had seen the guy and pressed the button to open the gate and let him in. Steven yawned and looked at the mirror right next to him. His grey eyes shown with an intellect of his own as his ginger hair curled around his head as he never had the time to brush it as he pushed up his glasses onto his nose. He carried on staring at the screen and watched everyone gathering in the cafeteria. He would wait five more minutes and then go down to the cafeteria and introduce himself after all they needed to pronounce a leader


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine looked over to the man that tried to talk to her when she was thinking. 
"Sorry dude, I was thinking about something. My bad for ignoring you"
Catherine took another bite from her sandwich. "So who is the guy calling us here? Is he the head of the company or some shit?" Catherine stood up and stretched. "where is this guy anyway, seems kinda shifty to me..." 
Catherine looked down at her ripped hoodie. "Shit, this was my best one". Cath Took off the blood stained hoodie and tore a clean bit of fabric of. She proceeded to wrap it around her head like a bandanna. She then picked up the remainder of her food and ate it all. "Back to the guy running this circus, do you think he knows what the fuck is going on here?"


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub was listening to the conversations of the others and, frankly, was fed up of sitting by himself. Standing up, and putting his book away, he grabbed his bag and walked over to Catherine and the guy she was talking to, before sitting on the next table over and putting his feet on a seat. 
"I doubt he knows anything. I mean, what is this place? Opus Trading ... Unless it's a cover business for something bigger, he's just as in the dark as we are. 
"I'd bet he just had the good fortune to be here, by himself, when it happened." Uncomfortable around people he didn't know, especially considering the recent circumstances, he continued to flick his knife back and forth rhythmically to calm his nerves.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine looked at the young man who spoke up. "Your probably right about that, Skippy, But think about it, this huge building, all to one man? If it is a company, there should be more people here, workers, shit like that. He could be some whack job who just wanted some toys to entertain him". Catherine sighed deeply. "I don't fucking know... When two of my followers ran up to me shouting there was people eating each other... I didn't believe them..." Catherine rubbed the tattoo on her arm, of a wolf's head with lines coming out of it like it was glowing. Her eyes narrowed. "This man could be a bigger threat than those zombuls outside..." Catherine put her hand on the handle of her knife strapped to her side. "I might just be being too cautious, but I tend to listen to my gut."


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"You may be right, but look at this place! Everything looks to be automated ... But you'd be right to keep your wits about you, I think. Even _this_ place could be dangerous," Jacub replied, thoughtful, and flicked his knife shut, putting it away. He then leaned forwards on his elbows, resting on his knees.
"Can't believe all this is happening, though ... I mean, what the _hell_ is this crap?" He sighed and moved his hair out of his eye.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

"I don't think hell gives it justice... I saw those monsters fighting over a child's arm on the way here. This is like a nightmare, of hell, that you can't escape, and when you wake up, your so thankful... But our eyes are open..." Catherine looked everyone in the eye. "this is not a dream, ladies. The shit out there is real. We don't know anything about what's going on... But hell, I'm going to find out." Catherine smirked. "You ladies don't have to put on your make up and follow me... All I want is your trust as a team, if I choose to stay here." Catherine contiuned to stare everyone down. "So, can I trust you housewives...?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"It's a Zombie Apocalypse!" Dorian said to the last question of a young man, who walked up to him and had started talking to Catherine. "My name's Dorian and yours?" He asked. "So you don't remember any of this from childhood games? Or did you never play them? Whoever this Steven guy is, is probably stuck in here due to the bank holiday, this company was empty of workers because of it, he must be in here due to, working even during bank holiday's!" Dorian said. He eyed the tattoo Catherine had been rubbing. He knows that insignia all to well. "From the Wolf Gang, now are we? That or your the new leader. Everytime we caught one of the Wolf Gang, they would say 'She'll get you, Our new leader will kill you.' Too bad none of them were strong enough, or smart enough to take on police officers!" Dorian said watching Catherine closely. He finished off his food and then stared at the young man. "We need guns and I know just the place to get them and the ammunition, that's if the other police officers didn't get to them!" Dorian said.

"I don't think hell gives it justice... I saw those monsters fighting over a child's arm on the way here. This is like a nightmare, of hell, that you can't escape, and when you wake up, your so thankful... But our eyes are open..." Catherine looked everyone in the eye. "this is not a dream, ladies. The shit out there is real. We don't know anything about what's going on... But hell, I'm going to find out." Catherine smirked. "You ladies don't have to put on your make up and follow me... All I want is your trust as a team, if I choose to stay here." Catherine contiuned to stare everyone down. "So, can I trust you housewives...? "Why should I trust you? You're going around calling people housewives etc. I saved your life, and out of all of us I deserve the trust, pretty much everyone he except me and a couple of others are criminals!" Dorian said, as he got up ready to go somewhere else!


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine smirked. "I didn't ask for you too save my life, princess. anyway, why should I have your trust, like why should all of you have mine? I've never seen any of you in my life, I don't know the shit you've been in, the same for me... If you've been through hell, then fucking wake up. This, is hell". Catherine stood. "You don't have to trust me, I don't have to trust you. However we are all on the same sinking ship... Let's stomach each other and not go down with it." Catherine started to walk out the door. "Tell the fucker when he gets here, I'm not that patient. Later fuckers" With that said, Catherine went for a wonder around the hallways, smirking all the way.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"Cocky, young brat, I don't care who the hell she is, she is the princess in this bloody mess, and she's also the brat. She know's shit all about this. She was stupid enough to get her hoodie snagged and nearly get eaten. She has no bloody respect!" Dorian spoke outloud as she left.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven had watched the growing unease and decided it was time he showed himself. He reached under the desk and grabbed his weapon. It had dented inwards where he had hit his son. The image came back into his mind and he shuddered. He pressed some buttons on the keyboard and the doors clicked open allowing him to get to the caferteria. The walks down the hallway made it almost feel normal again how he was always the first one here as his footsteps echoed around the hallway with the door at the end of the corridor. He gripped his bat tightly. Took a deep breath and opened the door.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The argument between Dorian and Catherine raged back and forth, Drake gripped his head in fustration. Catherine left the room, a very pissed catherine.

"Ok, could everyone just shut the fuck for a second, I'm Drake by the way, nice to meet you" he jumped down from hi spot at the table "the way I see it is this guy, Steven already has a group of survivors working here, or he is a computer nerd. I mean, how else would he do it?"

He looked across the room of survivors.

"I don't think this guy is dangerous, I mean, he works at a transport company, hardly a place or an evil psyhco"

Just then, someone else walked in through one of the other doorways, he looked pretty average and wore a pair of slightly worn glasses. With him he carried a tired expression and a 'used' cricket bat.

Drake noticed the newcomer almost instantly.

"another survivor, Steven's radio broadcast worked pretty well, anyway, who are you?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"another survivor, Steven's radio broadcast worked pretty well, anyway, who are you?" Karak said. "That's not another survivor, that's Steven. I'd remember that face anywhere!!! We were roomie's in College and Uni. Steven, how have you been, didn't know you were still around these parts, thought you moved? Can't believe I couldn't remember your voice over the radio!!"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven stared at the police officer and it took a couple of seconds for his voice and face to click to a name "Dorian. Dorian!" he said gleefully as he approached his old friend "I didn't know you where part of are group." he said with a smile on his face. "umm yeah...will someone go get the teenager who just ran off I think it's time we discussed some things and I answered some questions" he said as he approached the hot drinks machine and used his work card to get a hot chocolate. He left his card by the machine "If anyone does want a drink feel free to use the card" He said as he went to a table and sat down "so ask away and I will answer to the best of my kowledge." He said as he took a sip of the hot drink


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub watched the conflict between Dorian and Catherine. _'Didn't even get a chance to introduce myself,'_ he thought to himself, shaking his head at the pointless argument.
When Steven appeared, the teenager was surprised, to say the least.

"Yeah, I have a question ... Who are you, and why'd you call us here? You could have holed up and kept the resources to yourself. Why did you risk calling others here? For all you know, there are gangs out there looking for places to ransack. This place," he continued, gesturing at the room in general, "would be perfect for them. So, why the risk? What do you hope to achieve?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Jack was leaving the toilet, having taken a piss and cleaned his sword.

He met a young lady in the corridor, she looked upset so he left her alone.

Jack opened the door to the cafeteria and entered, sword hefted over his shoulder and gauntlets on his hands.
Needless to say everyone stared at him for a moment.

-"What? Did i miss anything?"

It was easy to tell that the mood in the cafeteria was "mild" at best.

-"I'll just sit over here then." Jack said, pointed his gauntleted fist to a lonely seat and sat down and ate a sausage from his pack.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine, letting her legs take her around the hallways. She began thinking about the argument she had with Dorian. She let out a big sigh. _'If the boys saw me like this..._ She thought. Catherine's eyes narrowed. _'Stop being such a pussy. Why am I even worrying about those fuckers anyway...?_ Catherine, rubbed her tattoo. _'I'm not their fucking mother... I might be here, with these birds... But I don't know anything about them... Like they don't know anything about me... The shit I've been through could be a walk in the park for them... And that cop... He knew who I was... But the fucker got it wrong. We're called the wolf's Shadow... Fucking princess...'_ 
Catherine smirked. _'That princess had me pissin' though. When I left, I could still hear him down the hall. When he called me a brat, I just wanted to call back saying "You mad Bro?"_
Catherine, came to a door. It had the words fire exit on it with a bar you could push to open. Catherine leaned on the bar and opened the door. She came to an open area. The rooftop. Cath walked to the bars surrounding the border of the roof, and leaned on them. She looked over the city, and listened to the screams of the dying and the moans of the dead. A gentle breeze hovered in the air, the smell of decay was strong, but bearable for what she had been through. 
Catherine took a long sigh, and said under her breath "Fuck..."


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven looked at the man who had asked the questions "To answer your first question my name is Steven Clark and I work here hence the reason why I have that card that gives me hot drinks. Second question safty in numbers the more of us there are the higher chance of survival. Third and final question what I hope to acheive is getting you all to safety. Yesterday my radio managed to poick up a signal other than that death metal thing. It was a military station and it was reporting for about two minutes before it got cut off. By what I don't know but from what I heard the military is coming in to pick up the survivors in forty days." He said in a lecturing tone and let it sink in amoung the other survivors.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

_"40 days?"_ Damian said, jumping down off the table.... _" So what's the plan then, sit in this building drinking hot cocoa and coffe for 40 days? Last time i checked, I have no ammo, shit i don't even have a magazine!"_ he shouted waving his empty pistol around._ " fuck this."_ he muttered, turning and walking out of the room. Making his way to the roof, Damian reached into his pocket, pulled out and lit a smoke as he got there. Preoccupied and slightly tipsy, he almost walked directly into a girl standing on the roof. _"My bad yo."_ he said quietly, before removing another smoke from the pack and tossing it to her. _"Can you believe this shit?"_ he said, waving his hand out at the city before taking a deep drag.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian, strode to the hot drink machine and got himself a coffee. He was listening to what Steven had said. "To answer your first question my name is Steven Clark and I work here hence the reason why I have that card that gives me hot drinks. Second question safty in numbers the more of us there are the higher chance of survival. Third and final question what I hope to acheive is getting you all to safety. Yesterday my radio managed to poick up a signal other than that death metal thing. It was a military station and it was reporting for about two minutes before it got cut off. By what I don't know but from what I heard the military is coming in to pick up the survivors in forty days." He said in a lecturing tone and let it sink in amoung the other survivors.. He was about to reply when one of quieter people finally spoke, a criminal from the looks of it. *Yes I was right, except for me, steven and a couple of others, the rest are criminals* Dorian thought to himself. " So what's the plan then, sit in this building drinking hot cocoa and coffe for 40 days? Last time i checked, I have no ammo, shit i don't even have a magazine!" Then the man swore and walked out. Dorian sighed. "What is wrong with people, if he had stayed in the room, I could have said where, there might be ammunition. The Armory at the police station, has quite a lot of guns and ammunition for them, just hope the police officers didn't take too many. Unfortunatly, I drove past it on the way here and there were tons of those infected out there!" With that he blew on his coffee and took a sip.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine cocked an eyebrow at the man who approached her. "No... I can't really..." Sighing once more Catherine looked out over the city. "I guess we have too... Hell has come to Earth..." Catherine looked over to one of the roof tops where a man busted out of one of the doors, but was dragged to the floor by infected. Catherine's stomach knotted. "Like I said we're all in the same sinking ship. Some of us will go down, but others won't..." Catherine, turned her head the man. "All we have to do is stomach each other. I'm planning not to got down" She game a kind smile. "What about you...?"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Will had got lost. He had meandered around aimlessly for quite a while before he wandered into the cafeteria, just as someone else barged past him, looking distraught. Will didn't know why he was so pissed off, nor did he really want to know. He walked in and saw a man talking to the rest of the group, holding a dented baseball bat. He recognized the voice instantly as Steven. 

He also noticed a large assortment other people looking at Steven with varying expressions between surprise and horror. Will didn't like these expressions. He considered asking what was wrong, but decided against it, at least until later. He sidled in, trying his best to avoid notice, like he had done at school when he was late for class. 

Once he was sat down he realized how hungry he was, silently cursing himself for not getting food earlier. He would draw far too much attention to himself if he went up to the counter now. He placed his shotgun up against his chair, checked that Sting was still secured in place and began to clean his glasses with a small rag from his pocket, a habit he had developed which a zombie apocalypse couldn't remove.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Jack just studied the people in the cafeteria, and the mood was restricted.

After a slight moment of silent, Jack spoke.

-"Steven was it? Your plan doesn't seem to work out to well thus far."

People gave him stares that would pierce concrete were they more caring about the situation.

-"Well, regardless we seem to be stuck in this mess together, and i don't know anyone of you. So hi fellows, i'm Jack Tenner, i'm a repairman and i fight with this great-sword. If you got some broken machinery chances are that i can fix it."

Jack gave a slight smile, which quickly vanished in the atmosphere.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

OOC: Love how people are ignoring what I said before them lol


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"Yes this armoury does seem like a good idea but we also need more food as well. We will also need water as who knows how long the water supply will stay clean. WE are also going to need recources to make this place stronger." Steven said eyeing his old friend. "But that is the reason why I called everyone here strength in numbers plus we need to vote what to get first." Steven explained "Oh and you sir over there cleaning your glasses tell us about you then." Steven asked looking at the boy trying to remain hidden


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

When the man called Jack Tenner said he could fix anything, the first thing Will thought of was his Xbox. He pushed the thought aside, _I don't need that now_ he thought. 
Then Steven said, directly to Will. *"Oh and you sir over there cleaning your glasses tell us about you then."*
Will looked up, startled, like a deer caught in the headlights. He stood up shakily, suddenly acutely aware of every fault in himself. He shifted uncomfortably, looking nervously around at the people in front of him.

"I, um, I'm Will ." He stammered. "I don't really know what to say, I've been hiding in and around my house mostly, trying to keep the zombie-things at bay. I'm not sure what we should be doing, but if there's weapons somewhere, something that can keep us safe, I'd say we should go get them. We all know what's out there, we all know that they will kill us if we don't kill them first."
He looked around, self-consciously.

"We need to have supplies too, of course, but wouldn't it be easier if we have weapons to protect them with, we can get them so much easier if we're better armed. I mean-" He stopped, realizing he was rambling. "So, yeah, I think we should gather up supplies from here, as much as would be necessary, then go out get the weapons."

He sat down again looking around in search of a sympathetic or agreeing face.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"I agree with Will," Jacub nodded. "There's no point staying here pulling our hair out, and let's face it, something even worse could happen that would make it impossible or difficult to stay here. Having few supplies could then be disastrous, and deadly." Flicking his knife quicker than before, he starting drumming on the table with his left hand, before realising what he was doing and stopping himself, shrugging and apologising - "Sorry, I have to do _something_ when I get nervous ..."


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander had stayed in the shadows as the conversation raged between the other survivors. He liked the boy calling himself Will. He saw a young version of an innocent him in the nervous student. As he lay back and took in what was going on he smiled. The plan was, to his eyes, simple. Assemble teams to acheive different tasks. One to collect weapons, one to collect water, one to collect food, one to stay at base and one to go out on the streets and go around scouting out the area, looking for survivors and generally sending those foul zombies back to whatever hell they had come from. Alexander saw that the conversation had no direction so decided to take action. He cracked his knuckles loudly and stepped from the shadows.

"My name is Alexander. I see you all are putting your ideas forward so i will put forward mine. We split into teams. Each would look for a certain thing. One for water, one for food, one for weapons and one to stay here. So what do you think?"


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"I think we should split into teams after we have a number of decent weapons to split between us. Firepower would be good - the weapons we have at the moment could be our deaths - we have to get in too close for safety. If we get overwhelmed, we're dead. At least with guns we can thin out the herd a bit!" Jacub countered, standing up now, gesticulating with his right hand, knife and all.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

"well then surley are path is obvious. We send a team of fighters to this police station and retreive weapons. They then bring those weapons back, divide them amongst ourselves and split into teams. Agreed?" Alexander replied, he could'nt understand why the other's where strggling to see the obvious path.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"That makes much more sense," Jacub smiled, "I'm willing to be a part of the group that goes and gets weapons?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

When Will stood up and talked Jack walked up and started to check out the replica Sting sword.

He checked its balance, and how durable it felt. Coz in his eyes, this was a wall-hanger, one that would get this kid killed. Either because of it breaking and zombies eating him, or the blade breaking and him chopping of some important arteries with it.

After he checked the blade, and Will was done, some other people spoke out.
When the guy calling himself Jacub was done, Jack spoke again.

-"This getting guns business seems like a solid plan. But not an easy one. I say we assemble our best fighters and lend them our best gear to improve our chances. Nothing personal but some of us are not really fighting people and would slow us down."

Jack paused for a short while, accidentally eying Will a bit long. Jack was doubtful of the young lad.

-"So i say i should go, i have our best weapon and probably the best training. And i've killed about one or two dozen of the zombies already..... i'm gonna stand over here."

Jack went into a corner next to the coffee machine.

-"All others who think they are good fighters should join me and bring their gear."

Jack stood in the corner resting his great-sword on his shoulder, he looked rather odd with his gleaming metal gauntlets and dirty repairman overall.


(OCC, Hogglord, is the Sting sword a cheap replica or an actual useful weapon, me and my character are curious  plus i checked it and will probably make a remark to you about it before he left you.)


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"I've killed more than a few myself." With that, Jacub walked over to Jack and hefted his bat in his hands, daring any of them to gainsay him.

"I may be young, but this forces us to grow up. And I wasn't exactly naïve about fighting before," he muttered, leaning against the wall. He started digging about in his bag, making sure he didn't drop his *** whilst he was doing so, and pulled out two things - his lighter, a Zippo with a dragon's face on it, the eyes made out of green crystals, and his bandana, brought from an airsoft store not long before the outbreak. Moving his long hair out of the way slightly, he tied the bandana about his face and pulled his hood up, looking every part the teenage gangster, still flicking his knife, resting his foot against the wall behind him.

"Anyone else?"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"Well I Would like to go but if I was to go no one could open the gate so while you guys are gone I will try and install a manual overdrive button allowing you guys to open the gate from the outside." Steven said as he stared down at his empty cup of hot chocolate. He really hoped they where succesful. "Why doesn't everyone go? I mean no matter what you are going to need Dorian and it might teach the others how to fight a bit." Steven asked as he got a pen and paper and started writing down computer code for the button.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Finishing his smoke, Damian nodded to the girl on the roof before turning and walking back inside. _" I'm going to go see what the guys are talking about" _ he spoke over his shoulder, walking down the stairs back into the building. Making his way back into the cafeteria, he walked in right at the tail end of some guy with a sword talking about all the good fighters step into the corner to group up and get guns. Seeing a youngster step into the corner with the sword guy, he chuckled as the kid pulled his bandana around his face and put his hoody up. 

_"I could use some ammo for my piece"_ he said, walking over to the corner, _"just watch where the hell you swing that goddamn thing frodo."_ he said to the guy with the sword, stepping back and sliding his brass knuckles onto his hand and resting his bat on his shoulder. Listening to the guy talking about some type of manual override, he decided on a better solution. _" why dont you just pad lock the fuckin thing and give us a key?"_ he said irritably, anxious to get going.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine watched the man walk away. After he was out of veiw, Cath stretched. 
_'This really is some bullshit going on'_ She thought to herself. She took one look over the buildings. The gang hideout was on the west side of the city. She'd never seen this part of town before, the gang never cared for the industrial sate part of the city. She needed to get back. She could go on her own. By herself. Alone. A stabbing pain in her stomach. She hated that word. Alone. She has known it most of her life. Once again everything was gone. Once again she was alone.
Catherine's eyes narrowed. She shook away her thoughts. She stared out of the city once more. _'Fuckers better not have trashed the place since I've been gone.'_ Catherine turned and started her way back into the building. She had no intention on going back to the cafiteria. She was going to let her feet take her where they wanted. Catherine cracked her knuckles. _'I'm coming home, ladies... Soon I promise. Hang in there while you can... If you can...'_


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander shrugged as the man that had called them all here suggested they all go. He saw nothing wrong with the new plan but agreed that some would slow the group down. There was also the liklihood of someone not wanting to risk their life fighting for weapons. Well he sure as hell did. He'd probably killed the most here, living and zombie. For that reason he walked over to where Jack, Jacub and man come in from the roof stood. He waited there slowly sharpening his knuckldusters with a knife.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Whilst Dorian, sat drinking his coffee, listening to what people were saying. He agree'd with spliting into groups as the boy Jacub, walked to stand with the cocky sword fighter. The guy whom Dorian doesn't know, but had stormed out of the room, had come back. He said "I could use some ammo for my piece" he said, walking over to the corner, "just watch where the hell you swing that goddamn thing frodo.". Dorian had to reply "First of all, I'm the only police officer around, so I hand out the weapons. Although I would give you ammunition, just because, you look like one of the only people here other than me who can actually, fire a goddamn firearm, in this place. Second of all, why not split into groups? I'll take those four with me, in the police car, top her up with gas and grab the guns! Beside's you'll need people here Steven, just incase your the only guy here, and the place get's overrun, then we wouldn't be able to get in!" The last point was pointed towards Steven! With that Dorian picked up his key's without waiting for an answer, got to the doorway, and turned. "Well you coming lads?" He said with a gleam in his eye. "Oh and by the way, that's a nice gun you got there, what is it? Looks familiar, I think I have seen one of those at the station! Oh and what's your name? Because I'll come up with nicknames for you lot! Jack the Cocky Swordfighter, Jacub the Cub Warrior and you? So and so the Criminal Fighter??" And with that Damian chuckled and smiled. Damian then remembered the fourth person standing there, now he was a criminal, everyone knew him in the city, especially police officers! "Alexander the Apex Predator. I remember Alexander, I know what you have done, therefore that is your nickname!" Damian smiled.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander grimaced as the police officer began to talk. He had a deep hatred for any law enforcment but he knew he was going to have to trust him. And so he reluctantly pocketed the knife turned to the others and nodded before following the police officer to the door. He hoped the four of them would be able to bust in and grab the guns without too much injury.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub followed Dorian to the doorway, frowning, and hefted his bat onto his shoulder. 

"I understand you're a cop, but that isn't worth jack shit here anymore, mate. We're all equal, and everyone needs to know how to use a weapon. I'm pretty sure I could handle myself, especially with a shotgun. I've used one before. _Don't_ judge people based on appearances," he snorted, assuming he'd get a derisive answer in return.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"I understand you're a cop, but that isn't worth jack shit here anymore, mate. We're all equal, and everyone needs to know how to use a weapon. I'm pretty sure I could handle myself, especially with a shotgun. I've used one before. Don't judge people based on appearances," he snorted "I know it doesn't mean jack shit, but it does technically mean the guns belong to me and the other police officers left if they are still alive... I hope! And I didn't judge you, by your appearance, I judged YOU by your age!" Dorian replied. "Besides it doesn't matter anyway, it depends on how many guns are left at the police station! If there are too few guns, those more experienced will be the most likely to have a gun!" Dorian stated.

OOC: Tyranno, will be deciding what guns there are and how many of each in an update!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Will recoiled slightly at the snide remarks about _Sting_. "My Dad gave it to me." He said, defensively, feeling hot and embarrassed. "Besides, It was all I had at home. A weapon's a weapon, right?"

He forced himself to relax a little. "I've never really tried it yet, I found that dropping a table on zombies was pretty effective, but it's supposed to be quite strong." He recited the information he had been told by his father about the blade, subconsciously running his hand over each part as he named it. "Stainless steel blade, hardwood hand grip and a solid metal guard and pommel with antique metal finish." He looked at Jack. "Is that any good?"
He looked over to the place where the group of daunting people were standing, battle ready. He made his decision.

Picking up his shotgun by the barrel, checking that _Sting_ was fastened to his belt and stowing away his glasses cleaning rag, he walked over to the opposite side of the room from the fighters. "I guess I'll wait here." He said. "At least until I have some rounds for this." He waved the gun.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"Technically, I would have thought it would mean that the guns still belong to the state," Jacub remarked snidely, "And you judged me on my age, which you guessed from my appearance ... Thus you judged me by my appearance." The teenager shook his head, and muttered, "Come on, let's get out of here before someone guts the other."


OOC: I assumed as much


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"Hmmm... You are a deceitful young boy, and your very annoying! Gun's don't necessarily belong to a state considering, we aren't in America. I mean unless by some magic means we got teleported there. Oh and the gun's belong to the police force! We own all rights with them! The police paid for them!" Dorian eyed the young boy, wishing he would be quiet and learn his place!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"And who allocates money to the police force? Oh, yes, the government ... And I think you'll find I meant 'the state', not 'the States', what with 'the state' being a political and geopolitical entity, rather than an identifier for America. Thus, yes, the state paid for them, surely?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

"Is this all you do all day, everyday?? Act like a smart arse? Seriously, learn to shut up! Stop opening your trap, and actually make yourself useful!" Dorian said, starting to lose his temper with Jacub. If he said one more thing Dorian, might just need to be held back from knocking him on the floor!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Listening to the exchange between the cop and the kid, Damian finally lost it. _" how about both of you shut the fuck up!"_ he yelled. _" Who cares who the guns belong to, because as soon as we get there, i guarantee you that they will belong to us, so can you two retards stop bickering like an old married couple and just focus?"_ he said coldly.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub smiled behind his bandana, shaking his head. "Sorry ... No, I don't act like a smart arse all day, no," he said, attempting to sound apologetic, and hanging his head, "Because lately I've been killing things in my spare time. Keep up!" He called, winking, as he jogged ahead of the group, pushing through the doors as they led outside.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian shook his head, the boy was a cocky little boy, didn't know his place, thinking he was tough just because of his silly, childish bandana and hoody. It was stupid. As Jacub ran ahead of the group, that followed him. "Alexander, we'll need your experience in killing stuff, later." Dorian said. When they arrived at the car, Dorian unlocked it, got in. Alexander in the passenger seat and the other's got in the back. Dorian started the car and drove to the nearest gas station, and was filling up his gas.

OOC: If you guys, in the car, want to search the gas station for supplys, and weapons. Go ahead


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"Right, guys?" Jacub asked as he got out of the car, "I'm going to have a look inside; see what's there ... If anything."

Clipping his knife onto his belt, Jacub hefted his bat so he had a proper grip on it. The stench of drying gore assaulted him even through his bandana, and he shook his head to distract himself from it. Quickly scanning the area for anything that would try and eat him, he made his way over to the door and pushed it open with the business-end of his weapon, peering through the growing gap.

OOC: How does this work? Do we make it up, or does Tyranno tell us what we see, or what?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: This is not an update and not an important place feel free to say whats there but always ask before hand after all I might have somthing in mind and before you ask the police station is an update what I say what is there also here is something for those left behind

IC: Steven had just thought of what happened and turned to adress the others left behind " This food we got we only last us a short time and we will need more there is a convinence store on the other side of the street and by the looks of it there is none of those infected inside so if you want you can go across and grab some quick grub for when they return" Steven explained "But take your weapons because the outside looks clear the inside might not be


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The group had taken a hastily leave as soon as the cop arrived. Nothing wrong with that.

Something Jack really took personal was that the cop thought he was cocky.

-"I'm not cocky..." Jack spoke to himself, but none else heard it because a loud bicker was in full swing.

On the car ride Jack's huge sword barely fit in the car. To everyones dismay.

And during the ride, the young fellow Will (someone Jack felt could have stayed behind) accidentally asked if his description of the blade was good.

To everyones great discomfort, Jack was a sword nerd. And began to describe all he knew about swords. How the tang should be fastened, how the blade should be assembled, why replicas 90% of the time was not real weapons but "wall-hangers" because of their tendency to break from any stress. Not the blade itself but the handle from the rest of the sword.

Everyone was relieved to get out of the crammed car with a sharp great-sword on their laps.

Jacub immediately entered the shop part of the gas station. Jack sort of waddled instead of walking and casually entered the shop. He would look like a completely normal repairman entering the shop on a normal (not zombie apocalypse) evening, if it wasn't for the huge sword hefted over his shoulder.

Jack casually inspected the wares. Took a magazine, some candy, and a large juice bottle and began packing it in the trunk of the car.
He truly looked out of place. And seemingly not even noticing the Armageddon around him.

He then asked the police officer.
-"We all done here? Need a hand with something?"

Jack waited for an answer. And after a while couldn't resist asking.

-"What makes you think i'm cocky? I don't recall bragging. Or do we misunderstand eachother?" Jack said it in the most calm way possible.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian smiled when he heard Jacks say he wasn't cocky. 'We misunderstand eachother. I would like to get to know you better, but that must wait. Can you help me in the shop? We need some water and food. help me find as much as we can. Just hope at the police station there aren't just pistols, but the swat teams assault rifles and shotguns.'


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub entered the shop cautiously, edging around and holding his weapon at the ready. When he was sure it was clear, the first thing he did was jump over the counter and grab a handful of plastic bags, before filling them with food and drinks, magazines and even a few DVDs and CDs. He left the bags by the front door, hoping the others would see it, before heading back to the counter. _'Now, for some personal items,'_ he said to himself, once again climbing the counter, and smashed the till with his cricket bat. The drawer sprang open and, to his disappointment, there was a grand total of £50 in there. 'Bastard looters,' he murmured, noting the hypocrisy and smiling. 
Pocketing the cash, he then turned to the shelves behind the cash register and stuffed as much tobacco, filters and papers into his messenger bag as he could fit, before grabbing more plastic bags and putting spirits in them. _'See if we can drink our way out of this... '_ The teenagers next move was to then, once again, grasp his bat and cautiously make his way to the back of the store, forcing the door open and trying to find a switch. The stench there was worse and he started gagging through his bandana, the sounds rough and catching. A cloying, moist air hit him, and he almost made his way, quickly, back to the car, but did hold his own against his fear. Taking the plunge, he stepped forward into the quasi-darkness of the shelving-bound aisles, and could have sworn he heard a quiet snuffling - akin to the sound of a dog trying to find a scent. Terror fought for dominion of his legs, turning them to jelly, and as such he wasn't prepared to run when something leapt for him. 
A moving shadow was his only warning, and then a decomposing hand clamped itself onto his wrist, pulling him towards it. Yelling, fear and horror combining, he jammed the bat nit the creatures stomach, pushing it away, but he only succeeded in putting himself off balance as it pulled him with it. Mind working overtime, most of it inane nonsense, to focus on which result in him being bitten if concentrated upon, he managed to awkwardly angle the bat between him and the walking corpses body, bringing it down on its arm, shattering the brittle bone within, sharps of it piercing the putrid, mottled skin. The pressure on his wrist was released, and he took a step back, drawing the cricket bat back for a full-powered swing. The attack shattered the creatures skull with a sickening _crunch_, and brain matter leaked onto his make-shift weapon. 
Breathing hard, he finally managed to find the light switch, and looked down at the twitching form beneath him. He gagged again, tearing down his bandana and then regretting it instantly, the putrid stench assaulting him ten times as hard. Quickly, he made his way back outside, standing by the door, and leant against the wall, breath ragged, before lighting the *** he'd made back in the Opus canteen, flicking the top of his Zippo open and closed on it's clicking hinge.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian had just finished filling the car with gas, when he heard the scream. He turned and saw Jacub run out of the store. his bat bloody and grotesque. Dorian ran up to him. "Are you ok?" Dorian looked down and smiled at all the tobacco and food/drink. Jacub rounded up. Then Dorian saw the spirit's, and the cash popping out of Jacub's pocket. "There's no need for money lad, the Zombie Apocalypse has started, everything is free. Oh and good job on the spirit's. We're gonna need it to get through this! Guys get as much spirit's from the store as possible, but be careful!" This last bit Dorian hollered back to the other's! That's when he saw it.

Outside the parking lot, there was another police car, and in good shape too. "Jacub come with me, help me search this car out!" Dorian murmured to Jacub. With that Dorian strolled other to the car, police baton, ready! He peered into the drivers seat, and shot back. He spotted Angela, one of the police women. *Is she dead? Or alive* Dorian thought to himself. He quietly opened, the car door. He poked her body with the baton. She didn't move. Dorian sighed. At that precise moment, she leapt out of the car at him, only to be held back by the seat belt. Seeing his chance, Dorian, swiped again and again, at her head crushing it, until she was dead. Dorian unlocked the seat belt and took her body out. He inspected her body, trying to find weapons none were on her! He got up and took the keys out of the ignition, the gas tank was full. Dorian saw something out of the corner of his eye. It was a gun on the back seat! Dorian, opened the back door and picked it up. It was a pistol, looked like the same one, as the guy with the gun has. Unfortunatly the magazine was half empty. *Oh well some ammunition is better than none* Dorian thought to himself.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub was readying himself to reply scathingly to Dorian whilst having a drag on his cigarette, but the cop was distracted. _'Of course,'_ he thought, before acquiescing and following him to the car, where he then proceeded to open the boot of the car and search around it. There was all the general cop clutter in the car, and a lot of rubbish that he couldn't make heads nor tails of. 
However, there was a tyre iron, which he gave a quick swirl to gauge the weight of, before he grunted nonchalantly and rested it against the car. He then continued to rummage around and found nothing of real interest, sighed, and looked at Dorian.
"You know, everything may be free now, but it won't be forever. I'm looking to the future, mate ..." He paused, looking at the policewoman. "You knew her?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian sighed. "I understand you might be looking toward's the future. But I'm not sure, there's enough hope in me... And yes I knew her. Her name was Angela, a damn fine cop and knew what the hell she was doing. I finally got the courage to ask her out, but then this shit happened. You're probably thinking, finally got the courage? Asking girls out is different, than doing what I do." Dorian tossed the key's to Jacub. "We're gonna need this car for extra supplys, and it will give us more room if we need to get away from the Opus place, if it get's overran! You drive it. Here have the pistol aswell. You might need it, it's got half a magazine, but hey we might be able to find more at the Station." Dorian smiled, trying to seem happier, but sadness was still in his eye's. "I wonder, if my ex is still alive with my little boy." With that Dorian walked to the bag with spirits, picked up the strongest one, opened the cap and took a huge swig. He grimaced, then put the cap back on and put all the spirits in the boot of his car. Dorian, was quiet from then on, hardly spoke, said nothing just picked up all the bags, Jacub had filled, in the boot. Dorian emptied the gas station of all it's alcohol. Three more bottles of vodka, 1 case of carlsberg and 2 cases of strongbow (15 packs). "Jack ride with Jacub, in that car." Dorian tried to smile, but couldn't bring his face to do it. So he got in the driver's seat and drove off, with Alexander and the other guy, in the car. Off they went to the Police Station.

OOC: The 'other' guy, I'm gonna keep calling you that till i know your name lol


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jacub nodded, thinking of his brother as Dorian talked about Angela. _'We've all lost people,'_ he said to himself, shaking his head sadly. He was shaken out of this reverie when the keys hit him, jumping at the sudden contact, and then grinned as he held the gun, aiming it at a window and then nodded again, tucking it into his belt and hefting his cricket bat again, trying to wipe some of the gore from it with a rag from the boot. Closing the boot, slinging his weapon onto the backseat and then climbing into the driver's side, he adjusted the seat until he was comfortable. He turned the engine on whilst Dorian was loading the other car, got a feel for the clutch and then waited for Jack to get in the car, before following Dorian to the Police Station.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Catherine was walking down a hallway, going where she pleased. She glaced out of the window witch showed the iron gates from the back. She noted the police car was gone. _'I guess the party started without me.'_ She thought to herself. She wandered about for a couple more minutes, before in familiar hallways. Catherine looked around a corner to find herself outside the cafeteria. She walked to the door frame and lent on it. most of the people she saw before in there had gone, as she had guessed, but there was someone she hadn't met before. A man with ginger hair stood by one of the tables. She guessed he was the main man who called them here, Steven or Stephen, Cath couldn't remember. She was about to move on when she remembered, if she wanted to get back to the west side of the city, she needed to know what part she was in. Catherine took a step into the room.
"Hey, Gingi." She called to the man. The seemed to get his attention. "What side of town are we in? Oh and hi, I'm Catherine"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Jack had just finished packing his stuff when Jacub came out with several bags so full they almost toppled over.

-"Hmm, forgot what i was doing." Jack uttered with a slighr smirk.

Jack then decided to get started on packing the bags. Loads of stuff. Would probably keep the group going a few days.

And some alcoholics, that's good.

-"Good for everything!" Jack jokingly said to whoever was listening when he picked up the clinking bag.

Hefting the great-sword in the back when they were done, he decided to drive. Especially when he was that the kid Jacub was driving the other new car they "acquired"

Jack tended to drive calm and slow, a real grandma when it cam to driving. No hurry at all.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

OOC: Klomster, how is Jack driving, when there's two cars? I'm driving one, and so is Jacub hehe.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: Jack is driving one, Jacub the other. And Dorian is not driving since Jack saw him drinking alcohol.

You shouldn't drink and drive friend


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

OOC: Ahh, but it's my car and I only took a swig of it, you would two, if you were worried about you child and ex :biggrin: (Not so much the ex)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: To be fair, i interpreted your post as you sat in the same vehicle as Jacub while he drove your vehicle under your watchful eye.

Let's try to keep the ooc's down though. No matter what, we're off, how is up to you.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: Update time!
you drive down the street where the police station is located and pull left up a multistory parking garage. On the way in you see a couple of zombies but they seem focused on their meal which lays across the floor. You drive up to the roof and get out looking across at the police station.

All around the main entrance are zombies of each kind running and shuffling around eating the corpses of police officers who where trying to make a last stand. By looking through the broken front doors you can see there are more inside. It seems like this is a place which only the desperate or the insane would go to.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Right your job is to make a plan and venture into the police station, find the key to the armoury and grab whatever weapons are inside the armoury while trying to stay alive
Spiltpaw since you work here you know the layout of the place and have a key to open most doors in the place except for the armoury only the cheif has the key for that


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

As Dorian and Jacub drove up a multistory parking garage, near the police station, Dorian was still sad. When they reached the top of the garage Dorian got out and looked over to where the station was, he was dismayed, he got even sadder. The police station was surrounded but the infected, but wasn't what made him sad, it was that they were eatting the other police officers, his friends! They must have been making a last stand. Dorian looked to where the front doors to the police station are, or atleast were. There were more of them. "God dammit!" Dorian sighed. "What the hell are we going to do!?!?" He looked around, *I may have just gotten us all killed* Dorian thought. He walked away from everyone as his eye's started to water. *Is my boy alive? I hope so, otherwise I'll nothing to go back to if I survive this. Oh dear God!* Dorian thought to himself.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"Well, this is going to be fun," Jacub remarked drily, gazing out upon the scene before him. "Dorian, this is your place. You know the routes, where are we going?" Fiddling with the pistol he had holstered in his waistband, the teenager walked the couple of feet to the car he'd been driving and took the keys, stashing them in one of the many zip-pockets on the front of his jeans, and then picked up the tyre iron he'd found earlier from the backseat again, grasping it experimentally. Smiling grimly, he made his way to where Dorian had walked off, noticing a glassy look in his eyes. "Look, we've all got stuff on our shoulders, but we have to think about the _here_ and the _now_. Focussing on anything else will kill us. This place," he continued, gesturing over at the Police Station, "is very much your territory. So pull yourself together before I have to start ripping into you again to gain your attention!"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Stepping out of the car, Jack looked at Dorian walk away seemingly having a dark cloud above him.
It was understandable, his work and all his pals were in there. And it was not a pretty sight.

Jack took the half-swording stance and made his mind ready for what to come.

-"Ey, Dorian. We have a plan here? Or do we just run in and get ourself killed." Jack called to the policeman.

Jack stood ready next to the copper. Whatever the plan it was not going to be easy. It was going to be bloody and tiring. Not to mention dangerous.

But this sorry bunch seemed to like dangerous. And Jack couldn't fully hide that he enjoyed actually getting a use for his fighting training.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dorian glanced up at Jacub as he spoke. "Look, we've all got stuff on our shoulders, but we have to think about the here and the now. Focussing on anything else will kill us. This place," he continued, gesturing over at the Police Station, "is very much your territory. So pull yourself together before I have to start ripping into you again to gain your attention!". Dorian blinked away the tears that were brimming, knowing Jacub was right. "Heh aslong as it doesn't end with a fist fight where I'm the last one standing." Dorian joked and clapped the boy on the shoulders. He was warming up to the kid already.

Whilst Dorian and Jacub was talking, Jack came up and said "Ey, Dorian. We have a plan here? Or do we just run in and get ourself killed.". Dorian turned and replied "I may know my place around the police station, but I don't understand why you come to me for a plan? Why can't everyone chip in and create a plan together? I mean if we're going to get through this we don't need A leader, we just need to work together!" With that he picked up his weapons. "Boy, I need a new close up weapon. I wonder if the Fire Axe is still in the station!" Dorian said and then walked back over to where the rest of the group were still getting out of the cars. Although he whispered into Jacubs ear "Don't tell what's it face, with the gun and no ammo, you have that pistol. You might otherwise have a tussel with him" Warning him.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

"I may know my place around the police station, but I don't understand why you come to me for a plan? Why can't everyone chip in and create a plan together? Dorian said.

-"I come to you for a plan, coz this is your place. You know where we are going and where the best ambush points are." Jack replied, Dorian seemed to be a bit on edge, better be nice to him.

-"Well, i'm not really the guy with the plan, but why not making a shield wall... although we don't have shields. Neither enough long weapons.... Well, i could go first, my weapon got the most pointy things zombies can get stuck on, and i guess i'm the one most used to parrying......" People mostly stared at Jack.

-"I said i wasn't really the guy with the plan." He countered.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

RIP this RPG
You will be missed


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I salute the endeavors of this RP, as said by BAMitzEvil, you will be missed.
:cray:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh. Has it died then. That sucks.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

......... again?

All rp's i join die. Seems to become a fashion of mine..... which i thoroughly dislike.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

We could try to re open it but I need everyone who still wants to play post in the recruitment thread and anyone else who wants to join feel free to. We will need to discuss the best plan on how to revive this rp


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

No it's dead because NONE OF YOU HAVE POSTED BUT ME AND MALOCHAI AND KLOMSTER AND HOGGLORD!!!!!! ROMERO YOU HAVEN'T POSTED YET FOR THIS UPDATE WHERE WE ARE NEAR THE POLICE STATION!!!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander sharpened his knuckledusters as he listned to the others failing to come up with any kind of plan. He sighed and put away the penknife he had been using as a sharpener and stepped forward.

"Simple plan ok. We can go with it or not. Me and someone else, don't mind who, just bust in the front door and start kicking some zombie ass while Dorian and another, again don't mind who, go around the back, get in while they are all tied up where we are, take the guns, start shooting and we all get out alive and with better weapons. Any problems?"

happy now Spiltpaw??


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

The reason this RP failed is because there were no structure. It was just random craziness... I was honestly going to have my character get eaten because it was all over the place lol


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

everyone has to have a bit of random craziness in their lives once in a while.


----------



## BAMitzEvil (Jun 6, 2012)

do we have to kill this RP then? I mean we ARE in a zombie RP, and if this RP was dead and then it came back to life... Does that make it a zombie...?

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess it does make it a zombie RP in its most literal sense.
And i didn't feel it was all over the place, it suffered from the standard fact that most except me abandoned it. (I said most.)

_-"Right, good enough plan for me!" Jack hefted his greatsword and started moving. Anyone who wanted to join in still had time, but Jack was walking.

As he reached the police station entrance he used the strong pommel of his blade to smash it open with repeated two-handed smashes. It didn't take long to open the door and then he entered.

Needless to say, the commotion had caught the attention of the undead. But Jack took a firm two-handed grip and began to vanquish foes with heavy overhand strikes. Easily cleaving flesh and bone._


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Back at the Opus building, Will was listening to Steven, "This food we got we only last us a short time and we will need more there is a convinence store on the other side of the street and by the looks of it there is none of those infected inside so if you want you can go across and grab some quick grub for when they return. But take your weapons because the outside looks clear the inside might not be."

Will wandered around the building, feeling calmer, he wasn't used to this much social contact, but was becoming more and more comfortable with it. After looking around the various rooms (and making at least fifteen paper planes out of the printing paper), he decided to return to the cafeteria, his stomach rumbling. He entered through the doorway to see Steven talking with the girl he'd seen briefly earlier. A few other people were still in the room, sitting or standing.

He collected some food from the trays, picking up the things he liked to eat, of which there were few. He grabbed some bread, an apple and a pile of cold pasta. He travelled over to one of the tables and began to eat ravenously, clawing in the food as fast as his body would allow.

Once he had finished, he looked up as Steven, wiping breadcrumbs from his face. He plucked up his courage, cleared his throat and said.
"I was wondering if anyone would like to accompany me to the convenience store. It's not too far, but there's safety in numbers, right?" He looked around, hoping for supporters.

OOC: I'm bringing my post forward a bit, so anyone inside OPUS can see it quicker.


----------

